

Seattle Bar That Banned Google Glasses Admits It Was a PR Stunt - kellyhclay
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kellyclay/2013/03/10/seattle-bar-that-banned-google-glasses-admits-it-was-a-pr-stunt/

======
lutusp
It's a sign of the times: "(name anyone) admits it was a hoax -- film at 11."

